# Redneck Sushi...



## caseydog (Apr 25, 2017)

I made this a few years ago for a online fun food challenge, and came across a photo today and thought I would share it with the DC gang. It was fun, and actually really tasty. 

I call it "Redneck Sushi," because of what is is made from. 

Looking at the photo, the meat side is breakfast sausage, and the rice side is cooked white rice. The center is a green jalepeño from my garden stuffed with cheese, and the red garnish is red jalepeño from my garden. The wrapper, that would be seaweed on real sushi, is bacon. 

I cooked it on my Weber Kettle, indirect heat. 

I do not remember what I made for the dipping sauce. I believe it had apple cider vinegar and some soy sauce. I don't recall what else. 

The photoshoot was fun, too. I used a license plate and some "redneck" chopsticks. 

If you are looking for a fun and tasty party finger food, this may provide some inspiration. 

CD

.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 26, 2017)

That's pretty cool, *CD*, and "sushi" that I would eat. I'm not the raw fish/sticky rice/seaweed kinda fan. Breakfast sausage and cooked rice? Heck, you had me at *bacon*.  Love the chopsticks, too. I'm much better with needle nose pliers than I could ever be with real chopsticks - I use those pliers frequently when working on crafts. And, once upon a time in the days of carburetors, to get the nut off the top of the "pan" and prop open the choke plate on the butterfly so I could start a fickle car.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 26, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ... And, once upon a time in the days of carburetors, to get the nut off the top of the "pan" and prop open the choke plate on the butterfly so I could start a fickle car.



I had a car I used to have to do that with...   LOL  -  didn't realize it was a common affliction!

Hey *Casey*! thanks...  and sounds delish!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 26, 2017)

CD. that was pretty ingenious! You would have been great at the old Golden Chef Competitions we did on here a few years back. One was a 7/11 challenge where you had to buy everything from a convenience store and make a gourmet 3 course meal and a beverage! There were other fun ones as well. But it was a lot of work and time that many of us didn't have.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 26, 2017)

Way cool....and lookin tasty...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 26, 2017)

Very creative - I like it!


----------



## roadfix (Apr 26, 2017)

Awesome recipe!

But believe it or not, some American sushi joints serve bacon sushi rolls....


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 26, 2017)

That looks awesome.  I may have to do those on the next big holiday cook.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 26, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And, once upon a time in the days of carburetors, to get the nut off the top of the "pan" and prop open the choke plate on the butterfly so I could start a fickle car.



Wow, that brings back memories. I doubt anyone under 45 years old would know how to do that. My first car, a '73 Impala, would only start if you jammed the carb and pumped the throttle.

Old folks rule!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 27, 2017)

And then they drool.  heehee.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 27, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Wow, that brings back memories. I doubt anyone under 45 years old would know how to do that. My first car, a '73 Impala, would only start if you jammed the carb and pumped the throttle.
> 
> Old folks rule!


And this is where you guys are supposed to be slightly amazed at me, a female, knowing this.  I've had good mechanics over the years who will happily explain things to me until I understand them. I have a story about a new car, a dealership, and a tranny that needed "about 100 miles of driving" to work the lubricants through...and roughly 50 miles of factory warranty left on the car.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 27, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And this is where you guys are supposed to be slightly amazed at me, a female, knowing this.


I'm not surprised at all.

Not to go off on an Addie-style tangent, but at the school I attended in the 70s it was mandatory for every student - male and female - to take both shop (woodworking or auto) and home economics classes. Consequently, I knew a few girls who could rebuild a carburetor, as well as guys who could make finger sandwiches.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeah, geez, in today's day and age, just the mention of "oh look, I'm a girl doing boy things" will get your head bitten off.

But kudos for all babes with the pedal to the metal.

My wife has a lead foot, so, I just hang on and close my eyes a lot.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 27, 2017)

caseydog said:


> *I made this a few years ago for a online fun food challenge*, and came across a photo today and thought I would share it with the DC gang. It was fun, and actually really tasty.
> 
> I call it "Redneck Sushi," because of what is is made from.
> 
> ...




CD, which online site was this on btw?


----------



## CraigC (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm not surprised at all.
> 
> Not to go off on an Addie-style tangent, but at the school I attended in the 70s it was mandatory for every student - male and female - to take both shop (woodworking or auto) and *home economics classes.* Consequently, I knew a few girls who could rebuild a carburetor, as well as guys who could make finger sandwiches.



My '75 high school called it family living.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 27, 2017)

I was in band, chorus, drama, and just about every other activity in HS, so I was exempted from home ec.  Girls weren't allowed to take shop.  Seems odd now.  

I learned how to sew and cook from my grandmother, and learned woodworking from DH.  I have a nicely appointed workshop, and DH says I'm better at it than he is now.  My dad had his own car dealership, so I learned a bit from him too.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 27, 2017)

CraigC said:


> My '75 high school called it family living.


The "economics" part of home economics was the most informative part of the class, or at least I thought so. We learned how to create household budgets, balance a checkbook, etc. Real life skills. Schools should still be teaching this sort of thing, in my opinion.

A few years ago my adult daughter came to me, checkbook in hand, and asked me to show her how to write a check. I couldn't believe she didn't know how to do this. Apparently, it's not something they teach kids anymore.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> The "economics" part of home economics was the most informative part of the class, or at least I thought so. We learned how to create household budgets, balance a checkbook, etc. Real life skills. Schools should still be teaching this sort of thing, in my opinion.
> 
> A few years ago my adult daughter came to me, checkbook in hand, and asked me to show her how to write a check. I couldn't believe she didn't know how to do this. Apparently, it's not something they teach kids anymore.


It depends on the state. It's a requirement in Virginia that students take a course in Economics and Personal Finance.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> The "economics" part of home economics was the most informative part of the class, or at least I thought so. We learned how to create household budgets, balance a checkbook, etc. Real life skills. Schools should still be teaching this sort of thing, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago my adult daughter came to me, checkbook in hand, and asked me to show her how to write a check. I couldn't believe she didn't know how to do this. Apparently, it's not something they teach kids anymore.




I think I learned about the checkbook in business class.  It was an elective, but we learned good stuff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...at the school I attended in the 70s it was mandatory for every student - male and female - to take both shop (woodworking or auto) and home economics classes...


I went to an all-girls high school the second half of the 1960's. Our "Home Arts" course was 1/2 year cooking, 1/2 year sewing. Growing up with a "Nana" in the kitchen (one of my Great Aunts lived with us from when I was 7), I could cook better than the nun teaching the class. No matter how good the sewing teacher was, she should be happy I didn't sew my 10 thumbs together. Didn't really need shop. I'm an "only", so when Dad did things around the house, I got to be his pseudo-son. When you describe a flossing devise as looking like a coping saw to your hygienist, you know you spent a lot of time around sawdust.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 28, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> The "economics" part of home economics was the most informative part of the class, or at least I thought so. We learned how to create household budgets, balance a checkbook, etc. Real life skills. Schools should still be teaching this sort of thing, in my opinion.
> 
> A few years ago my adult daughter came to me, checkbook in hand, and asked me to show her how to write a check. I couldn't believe she didn't know how to do this. Apparently, it's not something they teach kids anymore.



Part of the class was about marriage. For a lot of us, those were the times of the "test drive" first. Sometimes even then it didn't work out. Maybe it would have been better if "Parley nois a bois, no par de mariage".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> And then they drool.  heehee.



That redneck sushi is brilliant.  And to Vinylhanger,, I neither rule, nor drool.  But I know techniques that can choke you unconscious in 20 seconds.  Now aren't you glad I don't live near by, and am a very, very peaceful man?  Just sayin'.  Be careful who you say drools.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## 4mywife (May 12, 2017)

That looks so amazing. My mouth is drooling. Great presentation.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 12, 2017)

Casey Dog, 

Wow.  A delighting gastro adventure ..


----------

